# Dual GTX 570's vs GTX 580



## babacanoosh

Hello,

DUAL GTX 570'S VS SINGLE GTX 580

I was wondering what you guys would suggest would be a better investment. I am trying to run the latest games (such as BF3) on ultra settings, on a 50 inch plasma screen. 

As of now, I am leaning towards the dual 570's, especially due to the fact that I will be running games on such a large screen. I do not have the money at the moment for really any other options, such as a GTX 590. Thanks guys, let me know if you would like the rest of my computer's components. 

-Babacanoosh


----------



## jonnyp11

i'd grab the 3gb 580, should have no problem maxing bf3 and leaves you a better upgrading path (1 580 v replacing 2 570's) along with sli still having issues in some games so using 2 cards can become frustrating. Also, what is your power supply? need to make sure it is up to the challenge.


----------



## FuryRosewood

also size of the screen is pretty much unaware to the graphics card. resolution is. anything past 1080p, will be challenged by a 580, however below or at? no real problems there.


----------



## danthrax

Like jonnyp said, just buying the single 580 will leave you a better upgrade path in the future, but 570's in SLI will outperform a single 580 by quite a bit.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/307?vs=305


----------



## zPixel

babacanoosh said:


> Hello,
> 
> DUAL GTX 570'S VS SINGLE GTX 580
> 
> I was wondering what you guys would suggest would be a better investment. I am trying to run the latest games (such as BF3) on ultra settings, on a 50 inch plasma screen.
> 
> As of now, I am leaning towards the dual 570's, especially due to the fact that I will be running games on such a large screen. I do not have the money at the moment for really any other options, such as a GTX 590. Thanks guys, let me know if you would like the rest of my computer's components.
> 
> -Babacanoosh


I would go with the 580 in 2-way SLI.

What gets me is, why the hell are you using a 50" plasma as a computer monitor? 
It uses way to much power and it's just way too big.


----------

